# Can I setup BSNL BB connection using my Airtel Wifi Router?



## ajayritik (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have had both Airtel and BSNL BB connection. With the BSNL connection I have a wired modem and through Airtel I have a wireless Wifi router.


Currently in my area I have only BSNL BB available. Is it possible for me to setup my BSNL connection using the existing Airtel Wifi Router?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes                                          .


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, you can use any ADSL modems.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 9, 2011)

How do I set this up? Can I get rid of the old BSNL modem altogether or do I need to continue using it?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, you can throw away your BSNL Modem and get a new modem. Depends on you.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 9, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes, you can throw away your BSNL Modem and get a new modem. Depends on you.



Krishnandu I don't want to get a new modem. I was checking if I can use my existing Airtel Wifi Router/Modem with my BSNL connection.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, you can use any ADSL modem. That's what I said on first post. But then you asked can you get rid of that BSNL one too??


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

You will have to change the VPI and VCI to 0 and 35 respectively if you want to use your Airtel modem with BSNL. Airtel works on a different VPI and VCI - 1 and 32.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 10, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> *Yes, you can throw away your BSNL Modem* and get a new modem. Depends on you.





@OP

Changing appropriate settings in the Router will make BSNL Connection work with AirTel

Give Model Numbers, so I will be able to offer more help


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks to all you guys! Without making any changes to the settings whatsoever I was able to setup my Airtel Wifi router with BSNL connection.

However I have one tricky situation I hope somebody here can help me on this.

In the room where I have the BSNL Phone line available I don't have sufficient space to keep my desktop. However I can connect in this room using the laptop. I have my desktop in the other room wherein I don't have the BSNL cable available currently. Do I need to have a wired cable going from the desktop all the way to the first room to have a net connection? Is there some way I can connect to the router/modem in other room with my desktop without having to use any wires i.e. wireless?

If this option doesn't work out then can I have the BSNL line hooked upto the router and then connect wireless from the second room using my laptop? Considering that I don't have any ethernet cable connected to the modem?


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Is there some way I can connect to the router/modem in other room with my desktop without having to use any wires i.e. wireless?


Get a Wifi PCI card or a USB dongle for your desktop.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 10, 2011)

ico said:


> Get a Wifi PCI card or a USB dongle for your desktop.



How much would a Wifi PCI card cost and the USB dongle?
Could you let me know more details on this USB dongle?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

Linksys WUSB54GC Portable Wireless
Linksys WMP54G Wireless-G PCI Adapter
Wireless G 802.11g USB Network Adapter (F5D7050 )


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking at the cost involved I would rather prefer getting a technician and having the cable extended to the second room.


----------



## Csharp (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi 
i am trying to use my old airtel adsl2+router with my bsnl broadband but no success. 
The model is beetle 440TXI (adsl2+router) . can anybody help me with its configuration on BSNL broadband.


----------

